# Gigging Report 7/31



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

went out saturday night out of orange beach for a while. every dang thing is boomed up all over so we had to get creative. got six for the night but had to work for them. the smallest was a barely legal 12 inch that i thought was a bigger fish in the water and the largest was 17 inches. visibility was fair and it was hot and humid as hell.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> every dang thing is boomed up all over


That is why I haven't been going.


----------



## Daboatguy78 (Aug 27, 2010)

How bout it capt.? I have been in pcola for three months moved from PC for the spill. trying to find out about a 24 volt bulb that I saw one night out at shell Island in PC. The man said he got it over in pcola but I don't remember where he said it came from. Trying to outfit one of are skiffs so I can show these guys what gigging is all about. 
Thanks for your time
Brian


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> trying to find out about a 24 volt bulb that I saw one night out at shell Island in PC.


I can't steer you towards a store on that, but I'd check online. Buy several when you order.

What type /style bulb is it?


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

from 12 to 24 they alleat good


----------

